# SUNDOWN AUDIO SD-2 8" SUBWOOFER REVIEW



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So I just receive my pair of 8"s that Jacob from Sundown Audio that he so graciously sent me to review. First off, I have reviewed several things.....be it amps, subs, components, decks....and several have come from manufacturers..... I am still VERY honored and humbled to be included in the generous offer from Jacob to be sent not one....but a pair of these subs! Clearly he is proud and confident in his products or else no one would do this! 
I will say this...... based on the looks thus far......I can see why! Forget the fact that they are absolute beasts physically.... They appear to be very well designed and crafted.....Anyone can toss a huge magnet on the back of there speakers/subs..... this was clearly with design/reason! Everything seems incredibly well put together! 
I'm obviously very anxious to try these..... Who wouldnt be? The biggest reason is because of its said excellent sealed box response and output! I absolutely fell in love with the Alpine Type R 8"s in a ported setup but found the results in a sealed environment to be the complete opposite. So to hear that there is an 8" that has exceptional output but also sounds great in a sealed box.....I gotta know  
I'm either going to pick up a box at a local shop or have them construct one for me...I dont have the time or place anymore to do this.....  Listening will also start out in my home till I get things further along in my vehicle. 

This couldnt come at a better time for me really....I am putting together a demo vehicle but was leaving the sub section open for options..... Maybe the 8"s wont be the option for me? Maybe they will? But, I'll learn a great deal about the Sundown product and what to expect and gauge things from there. I can tell you thus far, just out of the respect and trust I already have in Jacob and Sundown and the shear quality exhibited in this product already, I'm going to keep Sundown in the front end of my list of options! In a perfect world....these 8"s will be perfect......its certainly possible 

Pics and info will be coming soon!

VERY COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

rexroadj is such a tease! 

In all seriousness, I'm wondering what 4 of these bad boys will do sealed!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I really want to try out the other version ported! Or these ported! But I am VERY anxious to see what these bad larry's will do sealed! Gonna be running them off a Zapco Z-150.2 so they'll each see around 300w.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

I have 2 of their E-10's and love them. Can't wait to hear what you think of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> rexroadj is such a tease!
> 
> In all seriousness,* I'm wondering what 4 of these bad boys will do sealed!*


i got mine today! anyone in the tri-state area wanna find out?!


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sub'd for another great Rex review


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm very anxious as well! Did some free air testing last night in house...... WHOA! 
I hope they are what they remind me of..........Crystal CMP 8"s with more throw and go  I can say this........ I think Jacob and I should have a talk about developing a line of these specifically for home theater use! Look what Earthquake did/has done for decades now with the magma and now JL with the w7/w8. I think a sub like this could be a great option at a much more reasonable price point. With the output of it and enclosure & power specs on it..... toss em in a really nice enclosure and add a fair plate amp...... BAM! Could be a killer option Jacob! I might be able to help you out with wood products because of a particular very large factory about an hour away from you my brother is a manager at  
We should probably talk anyway  LOL!

I'm gonna get proactive today with my enclosure decision/shopping  Gonna shoot for .45-5 per sealed. 

Sadly up in the North East (anything above NY) we get NOTHING for products. You go to any shop in New England and these are your choices period! JL, Alpine, Kenwood, Focal, RF, Kicker and my absolute least favorite (hate this stuff with a passion) HERTZ/Audison........... SO when I get the chance to play with new stuff or brands (which I have a GREAT deal in the past) its always exciting.


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

subbed


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Whats wrong with Hertz/Audison? Not to threadjack but i know somebody using both and it sounds amazing. I'm needing a single 8" to replace my stock sub so i'll be watching this thread though.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Whats wrong with Hertz/Audison? Not to threadjack but i know somebody using both and it sounds amazing. I'm needing a single 8" to replace my stock sub so i'll be watching this thread though.


I dont care about a thread jack about that.....You really want my dissertation on them? Cause I can go on and on and on.......and its not something people like to hear that fell for the marketing (and they are very good/smart) or more so the dealers that would then have to answer the questions that would come from my dissertation and those that read it  Careful what box you open!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

:snacks: 

Kelvin


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> I dont care about a thread jack about that.....You really want my dissertation on them? Cause I can go on and on and on.......and its not something people like to hear that fell for the marketing (and they are very good/smart) or more so the dealers that would then have to answer the questions that would come from my dissertation and those that read it  Careful what box you open!


I don't care what anyone else wants to hear or read. I would like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## scottp2765 (Jan 6, 2011)

subbed...i'm in.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> I dont care about a thread jack about that.....You really want my dissertation on them? Cause I can go on and on and on.......and its not something people like to hear that fell for the marketing (and they are very good/smart) or more so the dealers that would then have to answer the questions that would come from my dissertation and those that read it  Careful what box you open!


I wouldn't mind hearing it, but it seems like something better reserved to PMs.

Glad you're a fan of the SD-2s, bud. I considered them at first when I was building my current sub stage, but ended up getting an ID10 which was quickly upgraded to a DC Level 2. It's been interesting hearing the subtle (and sometimes not so subtle) differences between different motor/winding structures/etc.

Definitely subbed on this one


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

You know.....out of respect for Sundown and the kindness shown to send these out to people for review....I must keep it on track....its disrespectful to Jacob. There is a thread on here about my disdain for Hertz products.....While I barely scraped the surface there at that time, I can add to it...just not here. Fair?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So back on topic. Yesterday I was able to get a mock setup with them in my rover for a few minutes. I am still running my stock setup at the moment and ghetto rigged a way to get the subs in. The box is 1 cube shared. I have about 400 (maybe a tad more) to the pair. I haven't had enough listening time with it or done my "detailed" listening yet.... However I can say this about the output for sealed 8"s
IF YOUR DRIVING ANYTHING BUT THESE........YOU MIGHT AS WELL BE DRIVING MISS DAISY! HOLY ****!


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

Would like to hear dissertation please.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> So back on topic. Yesterday I was able to get a mock setup with them in my rover for a few minutes. I am still running my stock setup at the moment and ghetto rigged a way to get the subs in. The box is 1 cube shared. I have about 400 (maybe a tad more) to the pair. I haven't had enough listening time with it or done my "detailed" listening yet.... However I can say this about the output for sealed 8"s
> IF YOUR DRIVING ANYTHING BUT THESE........YOU MIGHT AS WELL BE DRIVING MISS DAISY! HOLY ****!


Lol yes, I've heard the output on these is amazing. The real question(s) I'd like to see answered are:

1) How low/high and well do they dig while not sounding forced?

2) What do you think of their ability to handle fast transients?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

neo_styles said:


> Lol yes, I've heard the output on these is amazing. The real question(s) I'd like to see answered are:
> 
> 1) How low/high and well do they dig while not sounding forced?
> 
> 2) What do you think of their ability to handle fast transients?


 #1. Being in a box on the larger size recommended.....it digs as low as wanted/needed vs. about any other sub and in NO way sounds forced or labored. Not yet anyway. And I went straight for the bass heavy in my few minutes  

#2. My guess for this is that it will be good....perhaps even better in a smaller box? I havent had enough time yet to really dive in. I will definitely put it through the ringer in this aspect though 

The output is undeniable, and is a needed thing in 8"s imo. I really want to know just how great it can sound and blend in. Thats why I went big box vs. small. I'm not concerned with how much power I can put to them for the sake of doing so (I imagine a LOT though!). Its an 8" so output is crucial...... great output is what will see if it can be in the league of the W7 in sealed setups. To me, everything else sealed, is mediocre at best!


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> #1. Being in a box on the larger size recommended.....it digs as low as wanted/needed vs. about any other sub and in NO way sounds forced or labored. Not yet anyway. And I went straight for the bass heavy in my few minutes
> 
> #2. My guess for this is that it will be good....perhaps even better in a smaller box? I havent had enough time yet to really dive in. I will definitely put it through the ringer in this aspect though
> 
> The output is undeniable, and is a needed thing in 8"s imo. I really want to know just how great it can sound and blend in. Thats why I went big box vs. small. I'm not concerned with how much power I can put to them for the sake of doing so (I imagine a LOT though!). Its an 8" so output is crucial...... great output is what will see if it can be in the league of the W7 in sealed setups. To me, everything else sealed, is mediocre at best!


Yes, they can handle a tremendous amount over rated from my friends' experience. Most will run a pair and anywhere from 1-1.2k each without issue. I just like how versatile and musical they are for 8s. Kinda makes me want to run 4 of them in the back end of an SUV giving each one rated power to see what they can really do. Do you think they prefer common chamber or split chambers?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

neo_styles said:


> Yes, they can handle a tremendous amount over rated from my friends' experience. Most will run a pair and anywhere from 1-1.2k each without issue. I just like how versatile and musical they are for 8s. Kinda makes me want to run 4 of them in the back end of an SUV giving each one rated power to see what they can really do. Do you think they prefer common chamber or split chambers?


I dont think I would run that much to them myself....certainly for a pair though. (not saying they wont, just saying there would be little to no advantage or return of investment/output) 

Prefer common or split? I dont know what that would even mean? I dont think a sub would "prefer" one over the other. The only real downside is that if one goes, the other is a piston in a LARGER enclosure which in a short amount of time could easily destroy the second one. 
Shared equals slightly smaller box and ease. I always do shared personally.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> I dont think I would run that much to them myself....certainly for a pair though. (not saying they wont, just saying there would be little to no advantage or return of investment/output)
> 
> Prefer common or split? I dont know what that would even mean? I dont think a sub would "prefer" one over the other. The only real downside is that if one goes, the other is a piston in a LARGER enclosure which in a short amount of time could easily destroy the second one.
> Shared equals slightly smaller box and ease. I always do shared personally.


The guys who run them at that high power are chasing numbers on the TL. I think they're crazy, but it's impressive the SDs will take it.

So long as they'll do fine common chamber that would prob be the way to go, then. I agree with you that they're MUCH easier to wire when common chamber.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad you like them so far


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

updates?


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Rexroadj: I have been enjoying your thread on these, along with watching the associated threads as well. Thanks for taking the time to document your experience with them. Very informative and enjoyable.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I need to get to the rest of this review........ Sorry Jacob, Sundown, and followers. No disrespect meant! Been crazy busy..... I promise to update VERY soon!


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rex,
Any updates on these bad boys?


----------



## sienna12 (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 

update?


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

will never get updates...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

meantaco said:


> will never get updates...


Simmer!

Been working 80-90hrs a week trying to finish up projects for the last couple months all the while taking time I do not have to work out a few different international audio deals! Add to that my amp just died Thursday while cleaning (no clue how that happened?)......I have had ZERO listening time for the last couple months and now I have no source, so BITE ME!

I have way bigger fish to fry at this moment! Luckily there are 9 other reviews most of which saying the same thing! In a sealed box I dont think you will find a better sub for pretty much any situation! 

Details are just flat out going to have to wait longer!


----------

